# Ogólne > Badania > Normy >  Podwyższone ALT i AST

## cyferka17

Co oznaczają podwyższone ALT - 67 i AST - 38 ? Mam 55 lat, waga 95 kg.

----------


## pimpam

Są to próby wątrobowe. 
ALT jest podwyższony ( u kobiet 5-40)
ASPAT jest można powiedzieć w granicach (5-40) gdzie norma to 19, ale dochodzi do górnej granicy.
Proponuję udać sie najlepiej do hepatologa.
Może to być biorąc pod uwagę wagę 95 kg np. stłuszczenie wątroby spowodowane otyłością.
Trzeba będzie przejść na dietę, obowiązkowo.
Pozdrawiam :Smile:

----------

